# Redding, Ca



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

One of, if not the best run tournament anywhere!! Lots of hills and valleys, lots of waiting between some targets (Big Foot!!) and lots of potential weather changes!! Can be VERY warm and 30 minutes later it's a down-pour and the temp can drop 20 degrees. Bring a clinometer and or rangefinder! Bring good shoes/water-proof boots!! They serve great food on the range and there's a ton of manufacturers booths set-up as well. It's the one outdoor tournament I try and never miss!!


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Nevada. Would it be a good idea to bring a stool to sit and wait in between some of the targets? or is that more of a nuisance? There are 5 of us in our group coming from Mass. CAN'T WAIT !!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Get a GP Sweet Seat. You won't be sorry. Practice your up/down shots...lots of them. Like Tiodd said, be prepared for changes. The sweet seat you can pack full of gear, and a cooler for drinks or sandwiches.


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

archerpap said:


> Get a GP Sweet Seat. You won't be sorry. Practice your up/down shots...lots of them. Like Tiodd said, be prepared for changes. The sweet seat you can pack full of gear, and a cooler for drinks or sandwiches.


I second that


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

archerpap said:


> Get a GP Sweet Seat. You won't be sorry. Practice your up/down shots...lots of them. Like Tiodd said, be prepared for changes. The sweet seat you can pack full of gear, and a cooler for drinks or sandwiches.





Shrek XT3000 said:


> I second that


Yup, you'll be glad you have it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll definitely have mine there!! I'm so used to having it with me...I forgot to mention it!!


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

tom in at, glade to have new people coming to our shoot we try are best to be the best, NRVADAPRO thank you for your great complement, will be in vegas this weekend
to work our booth hope to see you there.

 thanks again al


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

X100 on getting a sweet seat...Last year I was in the group behind the "Money shooters" and to say the least we had alot of down time between targets...After the first day, I bought one and believe me got my money's worth out of it in the next two days...Carry some sun-block and bring a rain coat. As many have said the weather can change in a moments notice...Bottom line "Have fun" it's well worth the trip.....Try to get there early enough on Thursday and get your score cards rather than waiting till Friday and dealing with the huge line...


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bar none the greatest shoot in all of archery--best course and coolest targets ever--Straight Arrow Bowhunters is the Augusta National of Archery. The only time I would miss this shoot is when I am 6 feet under pushing up daisy's.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Heat or Rain!!!! And the absolute greatest archery event around....Hope to shoot there this weekend as soon as my bow gets here from Hoyt! Got to get it set up and dialed in!


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

keep them coming.... May is still a long ways away.


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

The second its over you start looking forward to next year. No matter how lousy the weather may have been


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

My first time too! I was excited before I read this thread, now I'm almost giddy!!! :wav:


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

been at the range last cople days , looking good some campers coming in all ready it was 89 de. today


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

Have not been to Redding in 9 years, the best shoot ever. Won the trail shoot FS class in 96 and never was lower than 15th the other 8 years I went. Boy was that fun. You'll have a Great time.


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be making it back this year!!!!!! I have not shot Redding in 14 years and I have missed it! As a kid I shot this tournament every year back when it was two days and 100 targets! I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way if you call for information tell my Aunt Char hi for me! She runs registration for the shoot and has for many years!


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

will tell char you said hi , great lady and loved by all of us, great to have you back shooting, welcome back


----------

